# How much are you marking up rentals for?



## 3mencatering (Jun 19, 2008)

I often times handle all the table, chair and linen rentals for my clients, I'm just curious what if any percentage you folks mark up the rentals if you handle them?

I prefer to do it because it keeps you in control so that nothing gets by.....however some clients have the mentality that "Hey I can do that" which sometimes works out and other times can cause disasters.....any help is always greatly appreciated!!

Rich


----------



## juliet (May 9, 2008)

I mark them up 15%. Since I don't have to pick up the rentals, it's not too much trouble for me, and I do like having the control over the order. 

The company I use delivers the day of the party and picks up the day after, at the client/event location.

If the order is small, I charge a delivery fee of about $25usd, which is what the company charges me for anything under about $80usd.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

10-20% is pretty standard, most rental companies will give preferred event planners 10% off book price.


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

I use a vendor that gives me 20% off sans delivery, so I charge list and get the 20%. Delivery is $85 with a specific delivery window of $250-and $250 to pickup when you want.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Once I know the total headcount and menu, I program the rentals into the cost per plate. It gives me some "wiggle room" in billing. I prefer to say to the client, "Table, chair, and linen rentals are included in the cost of the meal. It's my expense." In reality, I don't want a client calling the rental source and asking prices. I may or may not do an add on, depending on the menu and my other costs. Yeah, I know I'm being ambiguous.:lol:


----------

